# 1st finder



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I have never used a depth finder or fish finder, need to get one to primarily know depth of lake, any recommendations for what model. I have tried to figure out all of the array of choices Iam just confused. I need one that will tell me what depth is under me and if it shows fish that is a bonus.

Thanks,


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

any new one will do that. the eagle FF 's start at about $100. it's all in what you want to spend . eagle made a nice ff/gps combo for $200.


----------

